# What Ford stands for...



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

F ix
O r
R epair
D aily


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> F ix
> O r
> R epair
> D aily


Boy, that sure is original. :roll:

How about:
F irst
O n
R ace 
D ay

Or:
F irst
O n 
R esurrection
D ay
:mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW! When I was in first grade I was told it stood for Found On Road Dead.

Large list found on another website:

ACURA:
Another Crummy, Useless, Rotten Automobile
Asia's Curse Upon Rural America
AMC:
All Makes Combined
A Major Cost
A Mutated Car
A Morons Car
Another Major Catastrophe
AUDI:
Awfully Unsafe Designs Implemented
Accelerates Under Demonic Influence
Automobile Under Demonic Influence
Another Ugly Deutsche Invention
Always Undermining Deutsche Intelligence
Automobile Unsafe Designs, Inc.
BMW:
Big Mormon Wagon
Big Money Works
Bought My Wife
Brutal Money Waster
Break My Window
Break My Windshield
Babbling Mechanical Wench
Beastly Monstrous Wonder
Beautiful Masterpieces on Wheels
Beautiful Mechanical Wonder
Barely Moving Wreck
Big Money Waste
Big Money. Why?
Big Money Works
Born Moderately Wealthy
Breaks Most Wrenches
Bring More Wrenches
Brings Me Women
Brings More Women
Broken Money Waster
Broke My Wallet
Broken Monstrous Wonder
Bumbling Mechanical Wretch
Blasphemous Motorized Wreck
BUICK:
Big Ugly Indestructible Car Killer
Big Ugly Imitation Chrome King
CHEVROLET:
Can Hear Every Valve Rap On Long Extended Trips
Cheap, Hardly Efficient, Virtually Runs On Luck Every Time
Cracked Heads, Every Valve Rattles, Oil Leaks Every Time
Constantly Having Every Vehicle Recalled Over Lousy Engineering Techniques
DODGE:
Drips Oil & Drops Grease Everywhere
**** Old Dirty Gas Eater
Dead Old Dog Going East
Dead On Day Guarantee Expires
Dead On Delivery, Go Easy
Dead On Delivery, Guarantee Expired
Dead Or Dying Garbage Emitter
Dear Old Dads Garage Experiment
Daily Overhauls Do Get Expensive
EDSEL: Every Day Something Else Leaks
FIAT:
Failed Italian Automotive Technology
Fix It Again, Tony!
Feeble Italian Attempt at Transportation
FORD:
Frigin' Old Rebuilt Dodge
Fix Or Repair Daily
Found On Road Dead
Fast Only Rolling Downhill
First On Recall Day
Fabricated Of Refried Dung
Fails On Rainy Days
Fantastically Orgasmic Realistic Dream
Fatally Obese ******* Driver
Fault Of R&D
Finally Obsolete Racing Device
Fireball On Rear Denting
First On Road to Dump
First On Rust and Deterioration
Fix Or Recycle Dilemma
Flipping Over Results in Death
Flipped Over Roadside Disaster
Follow Our Rusty Dogsled
Foot On Road Decelerates
Forced On Reluctant Drivers
Formed Of Rejected DNA
Forwarded Once; Return Denied
Forward Only; Reverse Defective
Forlorn, Old, Ratridden Dustbin
Fork Over Repair Dough
Fouled Out Re-done Dodge
Frequent Overhaul, Rapid Deterioration
Free Or Reduced Drastically
Frequent Opinion: Really Disappointed
Fumes and Odors Readily Detectable
Funny Old Rattling Dump
(backwards) Driver Returns On Foot
GEO: Good Engineering Overlooked
GM:
General Maintenance
Great Mistake
Garbage Motors
Generally Miserable
Grossly Misconceived
Gluteus Maximus
GMC:
Garage Man's Companion
Gotta Mechanic Coming?
Generally Mediocre Cars
Get More Chicks
Gets Mechanics Crazy
Gods Mechanical Curse
Got More Crap
Great Mountain Climber
Great Motor Car
GTO: Gas, Tires, Oil
HONDA:
Had One Never Did Again
Hang On, Not Done Accelerating
Hallmark Of Non-Descript Automobiles
Hallmark Of Non-Destructable Automobiles
HYUNDAI: Hope You Understand Nothing's Driveable And Inexpensive...
JEEP:
Just Eats Every Part
Junk Engineering Executed Poorly
Just Empty Every Pocket
MAZDA: Most Always Zipping Dangerously Along
MG: Money Guzzler
MGB: Might Go Backwards
MGF: Might Go Forward
MIATA: My Intention: Always To Accelerate
MOPAR:
Many Odd Parts Arranged Randomly
Miscellaneous Oddball Parts Assembled Ridiculously
Most Often Passed At Races
Mostly Old Parts And Rust
Move Over People Are Racing
Move Over Plymouth Approaching Rapidly
My Old Pig Ain't Running
My Only Problems Are Repairs
MUSTANG: Motor Under Strain, Transmission Almost No Good
OLDSMOBILE: Overpriced, Leisurely Driven Sedan Made Of Buick's Irregular Leftover Equipment
PINTO:
Put In Nickel To Operate
Paid Inspector Nicely To Overlook
PLYMOUTH: Please Leave Your Money Out Under The Hood
PONTIAC: Poor Old Numbskull Thinks Its A Cadillac
PORSCHE: Proof Of Rich Spoiled Children Having Everything
SAAB:
Send Another Automobile Back
Swedish Automobiles Always Breakdown
Sad Attempt At Beauty
Sorry Auto, Always Broken
Shape Appears Ass-Backwards
SUBARU: Screwed Up Beyond All Repair Usually
TOYOTA:
Too Often Yankees Overprice This Auto
Torturous On Your Old Tired Ass
The One You Ought To Avoid
TRIUMPH:
This Really Is Unreliable Man, Please Help!
Tried Repairing It Until My Parts Hurt!
VOLVO: Very Odd Looking Vehicular Object
VW: Virtually Worthless


CADILLAC: Crazy And Demented Idiots Like Large American Cars
CHRYSLER:
Can't Have Refund, You're Stuck Leasing Edsel's Replacement
Company Has Recommended You Start Learning Engine Repair
GMC: Greatest Made Chevy
ISUZU: It Sucks, Unless Zero Used
KIA: Kick It Again;
Keep It Away;
Kill It Anyway,
Kills Innocent Americans
MAZDA: Mostly Always Zipping Dangerously Along;
Made After Zero Design Analysis
MERCEDES: Many Expensive Repairs Can Eventually Discourage Extra Sales
MINIVAN: Manhood Is Nonexistent, I'm Vasectomized And Neutered
MITSUBISHI: Mostly In The Shop Undergoing Big Investments
NISSAN: Needs Imminent Salvage So Abandon Now
OLDSMOBILE: Old Ladies Driving Slowly Make Others Behind Infuriatingly Late Everyday
VOLKSWAGEN: Vehicle Owners - Losers Knowingly Suffering With All German Engineered Nons


And by far my favorite, sorry Orvis:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

> Fabricated
> Of
> Refried
> Dung





> Kick
> It
> Again


Ha


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

P umpus
R etarded
O verly ****y jackass

Hows that for original?

Just kidding Pro, don't give me a smart a** remark like


> ohh thats original


 only because its true.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> P umpus
> R etarded
> O verly ****y jackass
> 
> ...


What is pumpus anyways? 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> P umpus
> R etarded
> O verly ****y jackass
> 
> ...


I think you hit the P and O dead on, but you need to work on the R. :?

How about
R e*butt*al
:shock:

R etarded seems harsh and borders on hurting my tender feelings.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Just so you all known don't type in "Definition of Pumpus" in a search engine, I got Penis Pumps at the top of the list. I typed it in to try and come up with a funny definition for ol one eyes misspelled work, but it backfired on me.....or did it. :wink: :lol:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Rebuttal is probably the best for the R.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry about the pumpus thing just another misspelled word by your-turely. It is actually pompous which means: inflated, magnificent. So pro I guess I called you a magnificent rebutting jackass. Sorry.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Sorry about the pumpus thing just another misspelled word by your-turely. It is actually pompous which means: inflated, magnificent. So pro I guess I called you a magnificent rebutting jackass. Sorry.


Maybe I'll change my forum name to MRJ. :mrgreen:


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

CHEVROLET
Cheap
Heap
Enjoys
Visting
Repair shop
Over
Little
Engine
Troubles


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

*FORD:*
*F*reaking
*O*wner
*R*eally 
*D*umb

*GMC:*
*G*ood
*M*ade
*C*ar

*CHEVY*
*C*onstantly
*H*elping 
*E*very
*V*ehicle of
*Y*ours (Ford drivers)


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm a Chevy dude myself, but my uncle always said FORD stands for "For Off-Road Dudes"


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

you guys need to seek shade and drink beer.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ford...


F- F***ed
O- Over
R- Rebuilt 
D- Dodge


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

> I'm a Chevy dude myself, but my uncle always said FORD stands for "For Off-Road Dudes"


No, no, no your a little mixed up it actually stands for

*F*orget 
*O*ff
*R*oad 
*D*riving


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

*GMC*
Gays Man Car


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

SilverSmitty said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > #1DEER 1-I said:
> ...


I feel it was a fairly complete list! :shock: :lol:


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

GMC
*G*enuine
*M*exican
*C*hevy


----------

